
How we went from 0 to 10k users in 4 months with $0 spent on marketing - sakofchit
https://medium.com/sideprojects/how-we-went-from-0-to-10-000-users-in-4-months-with-0-spent-on-marketing-1d13e36e1fb6
======
sakofchit
I thought I’d take a moment and share how we’ve amassed over 10k users and
over 50k page views in the span of 4 months without spending a penny!

It’s been quite the adventure, but I strongly feel that marketing your product
is something anyone can do if you use the right tools and if you’re willing to
invest your _time_ instead of money :)

